# Eeehm... Peoples faces/things looks like someone/something else...



## Teresa (Nov 23, 2009)

Well I dont know if this is Dp or what...

Am I the only one who sometimes have the experienced tha one boyfriend or sister or something looks like someone else... Just for a short time theres a resemplence. Like if Ive google some actor or something and looked at many pictures of him.. and then I look at my bf.. it like they look alike or something... But not really... Is very strange...

Its like when I lost my grandmother like 10 years ago.. A long time after.. I thougt I saw her on the street.. but when I looked closer it wasent her...

I dont know how to explain it.. Its like they look like another... but they dont... :/

Is it DP or what...???? I hope its not psycotic or something









And when Im feeling bad.. I tend to see shadows at the corner of my eye.. and when I look.. theres nothing... or its just a shirt or a nail in the wall, I think I see one of my cats... but then its just a bag on the floor... Like perception is totally off









Am I the only one with this????


----------



## kate_edwin (Aug 9, 2009)

I've come to an understanding hat nothing is weird or anything with dissociation, you pick any weird symptom and chances are you aren't the only one. Weird confusing and strange are all par for the course


----------



## Guest (Nov 26, 2011)

I can relate to the OP. Often I'll by out and about and I'll look at the passengers of passing cars, a quick glance. They'll look like my friends or people I know.


----------



## kate_edwin (Aug 9, 2009)

Sometimes strangers look like people i know and sometimes I don't recognize people I know


----------



## Guest (Nov 26, 2011)

kate_edwin said:


> Sometimes strangers look like people i know and sometimes I don't recognize people I know


I get that too! Also people's names will suddenly seem foreign. Even my own name, I'm sure many can relate to that.


----------



## Teresa (Nov 23, 2009)

So it must be something DP´ish or DR´ish... Its just like my head is confused and Im expecting something else.. or something... strange...


----------



## kate_edwin (Aug 9, 2009)

There's a specific area of the brain that recognizes faces, chuck close had a big problem with it, if I was on a computer I'd look it up, if someone wants to look up his name and "neurology now" that's the mag the article was in


----------



## TheEndIsFuckingNigh (Aug 25, 2011)

No, you are not the only one with this. I get it too. Also, everyone feels new each time I speak to them...as if we are strangers...even if they're one of my parents or best friends.


----------

